# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Tour chau au | Du lich chau au

## toptentravel1

*Tour Châu Âu*


 
Đối với mổi một khu vực một đất nước đều có truyền thống khác nhau. Chính những điểm riêng biệt đặc sắc ấy tạo nên một sức hút kì lạ đối với những du khách yêu thích sự khám phá và Châu Âu là một một trong những điểm đến mà được nhiều người trên Thế Giới chọn làm nơi thăm thú. Về lịch sử, Châu Âu có một quá trình xây dựng văn hóa và kinh tế tương đối lâu đời, là một nền văn hóa mang những dấu tích ảnh hưởng quan trọng từ thời Hy Lạp cổ đại, cùng với nhiều nguồn ảnh hướng khác ví dụ như đạo Cơ đốc, đạo Tin lành… Châu Âu có một bề dày về lịch sử, văn hóa, kiến trúc, âm nhạc, thể thao… và có một nền kinh tế ổn định, vì thế nó luôn có sức lôi cuốn đặc biệt với khách thập phương. Đặc biệt ở Châu Âu, việc bảo tồn và giữ gìn các nét giá trị văn hóa và lịch sử rất được chú trọng, nên ngành du lịch và dịch vụ của Châu Âu phát triển vượt bậc. *Tour Châu Âu* đã và đang được nhiều người hướng đến.

Còn rất nhiều điểm hấp dẫn khác nửa mà không thể diễn tả bằng lời. Sao bạn không thử dành cho mình một vé để tự mình khám phá thông qua chuyến *du lịch Châu Âu* này. Bạn hãy song hành  cùng *www.toptentravel.com.vn*, *www.dulichnuocmy.vn*  công ty Top Ten Travel. Chúng tôi có đội ngủ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, HDV nhiệt tình chu đáo nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái nhất cho khách hàng trong chuyến đi. Sự hài lòng của du khách là niềm tự hào lớn nhất dành cho chúng tôi. Hãy chọn một chương trình cho kế hoạch sắp tới của bạn nhé!!!

*Song hành cùng chúng tôi sẽ làm bạn ngạc nhiên!!!*

*Nguyễn Văn Toàn*
*Cell: (84) 912 921 525* | Email: toan@toptentravel.com.vn
Online: YH! toan24882 | Skype: toannguyen248

*TOP TEN TRAVEL*
Add: Floor 1 & 2 TOP TEN BUILDING
02 Giai Phong St, Ward 4, Tan Binh Dist, Ho Chi Minh, Viet Nam
Tel : (84-8) 6290 7799 (4 lines) | Fax: (84-8) 3811 4722

*Cambodia** Branch*
Add: No. 53 EO, St 24, Sangkat Chom Chao Khan Dangkor,
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Tel: (+855) 23 214 124 | Fax: (+855) 23 214 204

Web : www.toptentravel.com.vn | www.dulichnuocmy.vn

----------

